# Shagari Alleyne / The Next Big Man to Dominate College



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Link: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/134604166_beachnotes28.html

Tall drink of water 

One of the most imposing players in the tournament is Rice (New York city) High School senior Shagari Alleyne, who stands 7-2. Alleyne, a Rutgers recruit, scored 20 points, grabbed eight rebounds and blocked three shots in the Raiders' 52-51 win over Westchester of Los Angeles. He drew cheers from the crowd with several dunks


He is 7-2 not 7-3.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol.. BALLA WHY DO YOU KEEP POSTING THIS GUY EVERYWHERE??? ANSWER ME PLEASE?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Cuz he is nasty*

I have seen him play and he is a pretty Nice Sky Hook which no one will stop since he is 7-2 and has a 8 foot wingspan. Yao Ming has a 7-5 Wingspan.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

7-2 with a 8 foot wingspan? Damn that's some length he's got.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Balla123456789 said:


> Link: http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/134604166_beachnotes28.html
> 
> Tall drink of water
> 
> ...


Yikes...this didn't pan out, did it?

What is this scary-looking ******* even up to now? Why couldn't he get off the bench for the Manhattan Jaspers...?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

so what the hell happened to this guy? Too slow and weak or what?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a bump.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ivan Chiriaev > this guy.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

i don't see this guy dominanting college basketball even with his impressive physical stats because he's just too uncoordinated and unless he suddenly improves his game dratistically I don't see him dominating in the college. He apparently got undrafted by the Washington Wizards a year or two ago.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Aram said:


> i don't see this guy dominanting college basketball even with his impressive physical stats because he's just too uncoordinated and unless he suddenly improves his game dratistically I don't see him dominating in the college. He apparently got undrafted by the Washington Wizards a year or two ago.


Well, even if he improves his game, he's not eligible to play college basketball anymore.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> Ivan Chiriaev > this guy.


Especially in the self-promotion department. Alleyne is a great example of why people shouldn't get so excited about such young prospect, by the way.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

luther said:


> Especially in the self-promotion department. Alleyne is a great example of why people shouldn't get so excited about such young prospect, by the way.


People shouldn't get so excited about a young, tall prospect who is super raw skill wise.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I miss Balla123456789, his "Dunkmaster" series and his obsession with giant stiffs.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

^No ****.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

luther said:


> Especially in the self-promotion department. Alleyne is a great example of why people shouldn't get so excited about such young prospect, by the way.


he's not a great example of that at all.

he never had the basketball skills and really was never much of a prospect.

he is, however, a great example that it takes a lot more than just height to be a good basketball player.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> he's not a great example of that at all.
> 
> he never had the basketball skills and really was never much of a prospect.
> 
> he is, however, a great example that it takes a lot more than just height to be a good basketball player.


Well, considering he was generally ranked among the top 100 players in his class, and sometimes top 50 if I'm not mistaken, then yes, he is a good example. That is a prospect.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

luther said:


> Well, considering he was generally ranked among the top 100 players in his class, and sometimes top 50 if I'm not mistaken, then yes, he is a good example. That is a prospect.


top 100 in his high school class makes him a good nba prospect?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> top 100 in his high school class makes him a good nba prospect?


No. But it makes him a prospect. If you can find where I said NBA in this thread, you win a prize. (Not counting that sentence <---) But Top 100 generally means you're expected to develop into a good college player. Alleyne wasn't.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

Rawse said:


> Well, even if he improves his game, he's not eligible to play college basketball anymore.


Maybe he might end up playing a semi-pro league like the ABA or play professional basketball outside of the State's.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

i wonder what he is doing right now since he's now too old to play college ball and didn't make it to the NBA? and yes, he's a giant stiff with disproportionately long arms like that Jaber Rouzbahani guy from Iran.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Cuz he is nasty*



Balla123456789 said:


> I have seen him play and he is a pretty Nice Sky Hook which no one will stop since he is 7-2 and has a 8 foot wingspan. Yao Ming has a 7-5 Wingspan.


Yeah, Yao's got short arms for his height lol. I think Alleyne's standing reach is actually the same as Yaos' even though Alleyne's 3 inches shorter in measured height. Yao's relatively short wingspan might partially explain why he doesn't get as much blocks as somebody of his height should.


----------

